# My first Chick Cordon Blu Fatty -- question



## heymirth (Jul 16, 2015)

I tried my first fatty and I want to know how to get the bacon on the inside done? 

250deg and it took 2 hrs to get the IT to 167. I took it off and put it on a hot skillet to crisp up the bacon on the outside but what about the inner-weave part?    You can't eat it like that.  Now let me tell you, the chicken/ham/Swiss was awesome but not worth the work for all that wasted bacon. 












image.jpg



__ heymirth
__ Jul 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ heymirth
__ Jul 16, 2015


----------



## heymirth (Jul 16, 2015)

Those damn details. 
 Make the log first---- and then bacon only on the outside.   My bad. 
 Well.  It was still an IT of 167 and we didn't eat the rubber fat on the inside.  Oh well


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 17, 2015)

Yep you got it. make the log, I use saran wrap and twist it up really tight. I then put that in the fridge while I make the bacon weave. I like to wrap the weave on a diagonal to the log. As you ga around tuck the ends in, kind of like you do when making a burrito. Also thin cut bacon works the best. I even stretch it with the back side of a knife to get the strips thinner.













9470988495_ed7ca2b0d9_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 17, 2015


















8466077055_45320de2f5_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 17, 2015


















8467335808_06f1202b5a_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 17, 2015


----------



## mummel (Jul 17, 2015)

What cut is the fatty?


----------



## thegreatmc (Jul 21, 2015)

Like DS, I try and get my bacon as thin as I can. I do that by putting my weave between two sheets of wax paper and using a rolling pin. Helps with making it crispy. 

Mummel, the fatty is the best cut. Just don't go asking your butcher if he can roll you one. You might not get what you intended.


----------

